# Euronews T5



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

Can any one tell me if Euronews is in the clear on Telstar 5? I am just about to get a FTA receiver and I was wondering if I can get this great channel, thanks!


----------



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

According to Lyngsat.com, it is a clear digital channel. (clear meaning "in the clear") Is your FTA reciever digital?


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

Thanks! I seen that, I was wondering as I seen Globecastwtv was charging $15 a month for it! Whats up with that? Who would pay money for free channels? I guess it happens every day! Yep, its a digital FTA Ku band receiver! I have not got it yet but I have three dish's and LNB, one all set to go! And they are pointed and tuned to T5. I am thinking about the BEC 2000, nice and cheap to get started!


Scotland the Brave!


----------



## Tim (Apr 24, 2002)

PSB--

Check out the ST9900- it has AC3 out, a very sensitive tuner, and an auto search feature that only requires the input of a symbol rate. I've used a 3 or 4 different FTA receivers and I really like this one. Let me know if you are interested, I can get you info on where to pick one up.

What kind of dish(es) and lnb(s) do you have?


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

Tim,
Too late I got the BEC DBS 2000 today, but I would still like the info : ) Its a lot of fun, it reminds me of how I started in satellite back in the UK about 15 years ago, alot of the same channels are here on T5. Euronews is in the clear, and there are one or two soccer games I have seen so far, on other channels.
I have two 36" dish and one universal lnb one standard lnb and another one I have not looked at yet. I use the standard one to point the dish at T5 or what ever satellite with my Channel Master 1009 IFD satellite meter. I used to make my own H/H mounts but I will eventually get a Stab mount I guess, I could use some practice setting one up as I have someone wanting me to install a whole motorised Ku band setup!
I cant wait to try out a few other satellites, any suggestions on what birds to hit next? And what kind of dish and lnb's have you got Tim!


----------



## Tim (Apr 24, 2002)

I just finished installing a Stab HH120 mount on an old Primestar 75E dish. The Stab mount is way cool. I can "see" every bird from AMC6 to G10R... you'll love the Stab!

I have the ST9900 receiver feeding my old knob-tune analog receiver for the sports feeds.

I use both receivers mostly for sports. T5 was interesting during the war, and the raw news feeds are interesting also. For more full time programming check out G10R, or E1.


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

Thanks Tim! Where can I find the live news feeds? on T5, I have not worked out how to go to a certain freq. yet on my BEC2000 yet I can just scan for channels, but I look foward to spending more time to mess about with it. I am also interested in the sports feeds, but I am a soccer man so I dont expect tpo find much of interest, I wish I could get this wedensdays Euro final, soccer game, Glasgow Celtic play Porto in Spain.


----------



## Tim (Apr 24, 2002)

Check T6, AMC1 & AMC2 for news feeds.. they are most active around evening news broadcast times.

I'm not familiar with the BEC, but I would think you could get into an edit channel or edit transponder menu, and add whatever freq's you need. That's another nice thing about the ST9900, there is an editing program available for interface with a PC. 

Check out the backhaul groups on the yahoo boards for more feed info.


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tim _
> *I just finished installing a Stab HH120 mount on an old Primestar 75E dish. The Stab mount is way cool. I can "see" every bird from AMC6 to G10R... you'll love the Stab!
> 
> I have the ST9900 receiver feeding my old knob-tune analog receiver for the sports feeds.
> ...


Can you provide me some info on the stab mount installation? What's the detail? Pole, mount, arm, tools, etc... I have the mounts to the PrimeStar dishes if that helps. Thanks!


----------

